# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Problèmes techniques.

## SetaSensei

**** Disclaimer ****Ce topic a pour but de désengorger le topic général GW2.
Il se peut qu'il soit fermé pour cause de désertion des utilisateurs.

Il n'y a *aucune garantie que celui-ci restera en vie plus de 15 jours, ni qu'une sous section du jeu verra le jour* (ni maintenant ni dans un avenir incertain).


Ca marche pas ?
Erreur 42 ?
Quand vous débranchez votre câble réseau ou la Wii Fit, ça vous dit que vous êtes déconnecté et vous trouvez ça bizarre ?

C'est ici qu'on en parle.

----------


## Troma

Alors, Vendredi matin 31/08 10h je change mon mot de passe pour un encore plus costaud. Je joue 1h. A 11h, mon mot de passe est soi disant incorrect. Je contacte le support, j'ouvre un ticket, et depuis j'attend... toujours aucune réponse. J'ai trouvé un gars avec le même problème ici : https://twitter.com/Ponderdiggums/st...57563033792512

et ce qui nous gêne le plus... c'est qu'ils ont desactivé le reset de password a cause des hackers :/

----------


## SetaSensei

> Alors, Vendredi matin 31/08 10h je change mon mot de passe pour un encore plus costaud. Je joue 1h. A 11h, mon mot de passe est soi disant incorrect. Je contacte le support, j'ouvre un ticket, et depuis j'attend... toujours aucune réponse. J'ai trouvé un gars avec le même problème ici : https://twitter.com/Ponderdiggums/st...57563033792512
> 
> et ce qui nous gêne le plus... c'est qu'ils ont desactivé le reset de password a cause des hackers :/


En tout cas, tiens nous au jus, j'ai failli changer le miens la semaine dernière. Ton message m'en a dissuadé. :/

----------


## Shura80

> En tout cas, tiens nous au jus, j'ai failli changer le miens la semaine dernière. Ton message m'en a dissuadé. :/


Idem, j'ai voulu le changer avant hier et je me suis abstenu après avoir lu la mésaventure de Troma.

J'espère qu'ils vont arranger ça rapidement.

----------


## Aghora

Bizarre, j'ai changé le mien avant-hier sans problème.

J'ai changé aussi mon adresse email. Peut-être qu'il faut faire ça aussi.

----------


## Troma

https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/...tal_comments=1

je tente ça... au point ou j'en suis

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je me log hier, plus que 42 pièces de bronze en banque. J'avais environ 1po et quelques pa (niveau 25). Ca donne envie de continuer.

----------


## mrFish

> Je me log hier, plus que 42 pièces de bronze en banque. J'avais environ 1po et quelques pa (niveau 25). Ca donne envie de continuer.


En stock sur ta banque ? Et sur tes persos la tune n'y est pas ?

Vérifie dans les infos de ton compte sur le site si y'a pas une connexion depuis un endroit louche (genre la chine...).
Petit ticket au support de toute façon pour piger ce qu'il c'est passé.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oui j'ai fait un ticket, j'ai pas de connection louche sur mon compte, un seul perso et rien en banque.

----------


## Flipmode

Symphonie bien débile trouvé par amoilesmobs ^^

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bonsoir, je rentre du taf, je lance le launcher, une maj se fait, depuis, impossible de se co... j'ai ce message d erreur :


Bien sûr j'ai vérifié mon pare-feu Windows et GW2 fait bien partie des exceptions...bref, s'il y a autre chose a faire qu'attendre la prochaine maj, je suis preneur !

----------


## Nielle

C'est le serveur d'authentification qui merde.. je pensais que c'était règlé depuis le temps....

----------


## sebjudge

Bonjour,
Meme problème de connection au jeu. Impossible pour une histoire de pare-feu + le launcher qui rame à se connecter. Il va exploser le jeu  ::(:

----------


## Marty

> Bonsoir, je rentre du taf, je lance le launcher, une maj se fait, depuis, impossible de se co... j'ai ce message d erreur :
> http://www.kirikoo.net/images/14Anon...903-193847.jpg
> 
> Bien sûr j'ai vérifié mon pare-feu Windows et GW2 fait bien partie des exceptions...bref, s'il y a autre chose a faire qu'attendre la prochaine maj, je suis preneur !


Regarde aussi tes mails pour voir si ils te demandent pas d'autoriser une nouvelle ip (même si elle est pas nouvelle). J'ai eu ça au début. Depuis plus trop de problème.

----------


## La Mimolette

Je remonte le bug d'un pote :
Il achète GW2 en pré achat, il fusionne son compte GW1.
Depuis son mot de passe n'est plus reconnu, ni rien. Pourtant il jouait encore à Guildwars 1 pour se chauffer il y a peu pour se chauffer...

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites, j'ai update ma config qui etait un athlon phenom X4 955 black edition 3,2 Ghz, 4 giga de ram et Radeon 5830 ou je tournais entre 10 et 25fps selon les zones, et je viens de m'acheter la radeon 7850.
Le souci c'est qu'en relancant le jeu et bien je n'ai quasi aucun gain de perf, c'est chelou qd meme :/

Vous savez d'ou cela peut provenir ?
GW2 et ATI pas copain ou autre ? parce que normalement je devrais pas avoir de souci avec cette config ?

----------


## Aghora

BAM ! Erreur code 7!  ::|:  (puisqu'il faut le poster ici)

----------


## Kam0ul0x

re same  ::):

----------


## JeP

Les maintenances, je peux comprendre... mais prévenir quand ça te saute à la gueule et pour combien tu peux aller faire autre chose de plus intéressant que retenter la connexion toutes les 5 secondes, ce serait pas mal...

----------


## Hasunay

Ils travaillent tellement sur le jeu qu'ils ont oublié la facture d’électricité :D Booooon ... Ils ont pas de pitié pour les drogués T__T

----------


## Pix402

> Dites, j'ai update ma config qui etait un athlon phenom X4 955 black edition 3,2 Ghz, 4 giga de ram et Radeon 5830 ou je tournais entre 10 et 25fps selon les zones, et je viens de m'acheter la radeon 7850.
> Le souci c'est qu'en relancant le jeu et bien je n'ai quasi aucun gain de perf, c'est chelou qd meme :/
> 
> Vous savez d'ou cela peut provenir ?
> GW2 et ATI pas copain ou autre ? parce que normalement je devrais pas avoir de souci avec cette config ?


GW2 n'est pas copain avec les ATI, avec ma 7870 et un 2500k, je tourne entre 30/50fps.  ::(: 

Après 10/25fps avec un 955be ça me parait bizarre, ça viendrait pas d'autre part ? ( virus, programmes en fond etc. )

----------


## Say hello

Dans les profil d'application y'a une nouvelle version dispo incluant un profil pour guild wars 2, perso ça tourne plutôt bien sur ma HD5770 en 1680*1050.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba a priori non tout est clean de ce coté la.

Mais il me semblait que mon cpu n'avait pas besoin d'upgrade vs la carte graph qui commencait vraiment a etre limite (5830) d'ou mon changement vers la 7850

---------- Post added at 22h21 ---------- Previous post was at 22h21 ----------




> Dans les profil d'application y'a une nouvelle version dispo incluant un profil pour guild wars 2, perso ça tourne plutôt bien sur ma HD5770 en 1680*1050.


Oui je l'ai dl du coup, mais comment l'activé ou le mettre en route ? :x

----------


## Jelk

Problème on va dire technique  ::P: 

14 jours une réponse pour hack, pas touché au jeu depuis le headstart, pas une seconde, qui dit mieux  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> Ba a priori non tout est clean de ce coté la.
> 
> Mais il me semblait que mon cpu n'avait pas besoin d'upgrade vs la carte graph qui commencait vraiment a etre limite (5830) d'ou mon changement vers la 7850
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h21 ---------- Previous post was at 22h21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Oui je l'ai dl du coup, mais comment l'activé ou le mettre en route ? :x


C'est sensé s'activer automatiquement.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok ba je vois pas bien d'ou vient mon probleme, car j'ai presque mis tout a fond en 1680*1050 sauf les ombre en elevé et une option que j'ai laissé en standard et en rvr je tourne a 8 fps :x

----------


## Say hello

Tu as quoi comme cpu ?
dans le doute baisse d'un cran les ombres et laisse les reflets sur l'option intermédiaire.
L'échantillonnage si tu l'a mis sur super-échantillonnage passe le sur normal (super échantillonnage = rendre le double de la résolution demander et la réduire ensuite).

Histoire de voir déjà.

----------


## darkmanticora

je ai un AMD phemon x4 955 black édition cadence à 3.2 ghz avec 4 giga de ram. 
Les ombres en élevé et le échantillonnage en standard. 

normalement avec ma configuration je devrais pas avoir de soucis ?

----------


## Drayke

> GW2 n'est pas copain avec les ATI, avec ma 7870 et un 2500k, je tourne entre 30/50fps. 
> 
> Après 10/25fps avec un 955be ça me parait bizarre, ça viendrait pas d'autre part ? ( virus, programmes en fond etc. )


i5 3570k + 7850 et je tourne au dessus de 60 fps en tous temps. Allez comprendre.

----------


## darkmanticora

Marf et vois avez combien de ram ? 
ou alors c'est est mon proc qui est pas bon ? 

je viens de me log avt de partir taf, je suis entré 20 et 40 fps mais c'est est pas constant. 
yY aurai moyen de test ma configuration voir si elle tient la route ? parce que la je comprend pas trop et je suis un peu deg des performances alors que je viens juste de upgrade ma cg en pensant pouvoir être tranquille hehe :/

----------


## Drayke

Je tourne avec 8 gigots de ram, mais je serais étonné qu'avec 4 ça ne fasse pas le boulot. 

Idem pour le X4 955 qui en a encore dans le ventre malgré son âge. D'ailleurs il est rare que le CPU bride les capacités du GPU, en général c'est plutôt le contraire.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba oui mais du coup je comprend pas du tout.
J'ai lancé un BF3 pour test tout a fond, c'est fluide dans l'ensemble dans des grandes map (ca sacadde un poil, mais j'avais vraiment tout mis a fond).
Sur secret world je suis passé de 20 a 35 fps en rajoutant quelques options, mais la au moins ca reste fluide tout le temps, pas l'impression de ralentissement.

Et sur GW ca fait le yoyo entre 10 en rvr et 20-50 en pve  ::P: 
Va comprendre, du coup je suis presque deg d'avoir pris la msi 7850 version oc :x

----------


## Drayke

Attention à l'optimisation à la hache aussi. 

On lit un peu partout que d'un patch à l'autre, certains joueurs expérimentent des chutes de 20 fps sans changement de matériel ou de drivers.

Bref, c'est susceptible d'évoluer dans le bon sens aussi.

----------


## darkmanticora

oui t'as raison, mais avec la même cg t'es de meilleur perf, bon faut dire que ton I5 est peut être mieux que mon Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition :/

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon apres moult essai et recherche, je suis tombé sur un post de Anet sur les fofo officiels anglais demandant aux personnes etant touché par des perf pourri de decrire leurs config + dxdiag.
Deja ca prouve que ca vient pas forcement de ma config  ::P: 

Apres un mec disait qu'il avait gagné en stabilité en repassant sur les driver ati beta 12.7, ce que j'ai fait et dans mon cas cela m'a permis d'atteindre 50 fps en pve de maniere constante (ce qui est deja un gros plus), et 20-25 fps constant en rvr  ::): 

Donc y'a du mieux et ca me rassure  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Impossible de se connecter. "L'adresse email que vous avez saisie est introuvable,...blablabla"
Err3002...

D'autres gens dans le cas ?

EDIT : apparemment hacké, puisque j'avais une tentative de connexion hier soir venant de chine, aujourd'hui le mail n'est plus là et mon adresse est devenue inconnue. Des amis m'ont vu en ligne sur un serveur de dépassement allemand. J'avais un password à 11 caractères comprenant majuscules/minuscules/chiffres/ponctuation. Sont forts ces chie-noix  ::(:

----------


## Andromedius

Et moi aussi j'y ai droit apparemment... Même message que le tien, concernant mon adresse e-mail introuvable... Je ne peux d'ailleurs même plus me connecter à mon compte via le site officiel : c'est comme si je n'avais jamais existé pour eux. Oui, c'est du joli hack.
J'ai donc ouvert un ticket en suivant les instructions, au passage il faut se rendre sur le support US/UK pour le faire efficacement... dommage pour celles et ceux qui ne sont pas anglophiles. :tired: 
En tout cas, ça plombe bien mon envie de poursuivre, cette histoire. ::(:  
Encore heureux que le jeu ne fonctionne pas avec un abonnement mensuel !!!

----------


## Ptit gras

Solution trouvée sur reddit pour ceux qui ont un master account ncsoft :
http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...his_tip_thank/

J'ai récupéré mon compte en 10 mins sans attendre le support. Bien entendu n'oublie pas de leur mail l'email qui t'a hack, c'est ça de gagné.

----------


## Zepolak

> En tout cas, ça plombe bien mon envie de poursuivre, cette histoire. 
> Encore heureux que le jeu ne fonctionne pas avec un abonnement mensuel !!!


Les seuls cas de hacks documentés à l'heure actuelle sont des situations où les pirates ont eu accès aux comptes & mot de passes de gens sur d'autres sites de jeu/email/autre.

Et maintenant qu'ils les ont, ils essayent tout simplement ces identifiants complets. Les cas de joueurs qui se sont fait hackés dans l'alliance sont tous pareils.

Bref, c'est la faute des joueurs de ne pas avoir utiliser un email/mdp unique contrairement à ce qui est claironné partout par Anet, par les mecs qui ont récupérés leurs compte, et ce qui est finalement du bon sens. Après, votre situation est peut-être différente, je ne sais pas.

Ça ne change par contre rien au fait que ça fait putain de chier, que je compatis et que je vous souhaite bon courage !

----------


## Ptit gras

C'était mon email GW1/ncsoft, rien de plus. Et ils touchent absolument pas au mdp apparemment.

----------


## Skiant

Juste pour info : si vous utilisez Gmail en tant qu'email pour votre compte GW2, je ne peux que vous recommander d'activer la validation en deux étapes, ça rend votre compte extrêmement difficile à pirater, même si quelqu'un devine/connaît votre mot de passe.

On ne le dira jamais assez, mais la sécurité de votre boite email c'est une priorité numéro 1 pour éviter au maximum les hacks de ce style.

----------


## Nessou

Moi le jeu tourne à 70 fps en PVE tout en low en 720p sauf le FXAA et la distance d'affichage avec un phenom II et une 6970,  :tired:

----------


## Knight of Iku

Ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, surtout que je ne compte pas y toucher vu les hacks en série, mais à chaque connexion je dois valider via email la demande de connexion avant de pouvoir jouer.
Normalement on a ça seulement quand on change d'IP, mais moi je l'ai tout le temps.
J'ai aussi cherché dans les options du jeu et mon compte anet, rien trouvé.

Après ça dérange pas vraiment, et puis si on peut éviter de se faire hacker comme ça....  ::siffle::

----------


## darkmanticora

> Moi le jeu tourne à 70 fps en PVE tout en low en 720p sauf le FXAA et la distance d'affichage avec un phenom II et une 6970,


A ba je suis pas le seul a déprimé, avec ces perf pourri  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Ouais, et j'ai pas parlé du WvW qui fait passer le jeu en mode diaporama une fois en 20v20 environ.

----------


## Say hello

> Juste pour info : si vous utilisez Gmail en tant qu'email pour votre compte GW2, je ne peux que vous recommander d'activer la validation en deux étapes, ça rend votre compte extrêmement difficile à pirater, même si quelqu'un devine/connaît votre mot de passe.
> 
> On ne le dira jamais assez, mais la sécurité de votre boite email c'est une priorité numéro 1 pour éviter au maximum les hacks de ce style.


Ça fout pas la merde avec un androphone ?

----------


## Danatoth

Non, c'est même encore mieux. Il y a une application pour te fournir le code. C'est plus rapide et tu es sur d'avoir ton code (contrairement aux sms qui n'arrive pas toujours apparemment).

Personnellement, j'ai 1 tél android + 4 pc. La synchro chrome, gmail, drive, le lien avec son compte sur le tél, tout fonctionne. C'est juste un peu long la première fois car il faut créer des codes uniques pour certaines applications (comme la synchro chrome ou le compte sur android) mais ce n'est à faire qu'une seule fois.

----------


## Nessou

J'espère que d'ici quelques semaines ils auront mieux optimisés le truc et que le RvR sera jouable en gros combat, sinon c'est dommage de devoir avoir un i7 OC et une 7970/670 minimum pour profiter du RvR même en étant en low.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dhy

Bon. Tout fonctionnait parfaitement il y a quelques jours mais je me tape maintenant des déconnexions très régulières.

Tout se met à lager énormément. Les compétences ne se lancent plus, les autres joueurs courent dans le vide. Après je suis renvoyé à l'écran de sélection des personnages avec l'erreur 7:11:3:189:101. En ce moment je ne peux même plus jouer, à peine connecté, tout lag immédiatement et je suis déconnecté avec l'erreur dans les deux minutes qui suivent.

Le support indique qu'il faut désactiver les antivirus, configurer le pare-feu et ouvrir les ports indiqués. Même en ayant tout ouvert, tout désactivé, c'est complètement injouable par moment. J'ai l'erreur en boucle et le jeu lag énormément. Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas là.

Je précise que ma connexion fonctionne parfaitement en dehors de guild wars 2. Une idée du problème? : /

----------


## Maderone

Hey, 

J'ai un bug depuis quelques jours en jeu. Quand je tombe à terre ma caméra se coince sur la distance de zoom minimale. En fait, avant tout fonctionnait. Mais je suis tombé à terre une fois, et en essayant de dézoomer ça à fait un truc bizarre et maintenant, impossible de dézoom. C'est bloqué. Ou le jeu ne reçoit pas l'info. Quand je meurs, je peux à nouveau jouer de la molette, mais à terre non. Quelqu'un d'autre a eu ce bug ou sait comment y remédier ?

----------


## darkmanticora

> Bon. Tout fonctionnait parfaitement il y a quelques jours mais je me tape maintenant des déconnexions très régulières.
> 
> Tout se met à lager énormément. Les compétences ne se lancent plus, les autres joueurs courent dans le vide. Après je suis renvoyé à l'écran de sélection des personnages avec l'erreur 7:11:3:189:101. En ce moment je ne peux même plus jouer, à peine connecté, tout lag immédiatement et je suis déconnecté avec l'erreur dans les deux minutes qui suivent.
> 
> Le support indique qu'il faut désactiver les antivirus, configurer le pare-feu et ouvrir les ports indiqués. Même en ayant tout ouvert, tout désactivé, c'est complètement injouable par moment. J'ai l'erreur en boucle et le jeu lag énormément. Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas là.
> 
> Je précise que ma connexion fonctionne parfaitement en dehors de guild wars 2. Une idée du problème? : /


tu serais pas en suisse par hasard ? parce qu il y a des soucis avec swiss Télécom et gw2.

----------


## Dhy

Non, je suis en France et chez orange.

J'avais parcouru un peu les forums et on est assez nombreux à rencontrer exactement le même problème depuis la même date. Américains comme européens d'ailleurs. Ils ont annoncé travailler sur la question, mais aucune des solutions proposées jusqu'à présent ne fonctionne.

----------


## redlag

> i5 3570k + 7850 et je tourne au dessus de 60 fps en tous temps. Allez comprendre.


J'ai le meme processeur que toi et la meme carte graphique mais il m'arrive de descendre à 25 fps exemple au centre de l'arche du lion, à combien es tu la bas?
quelle pilote as tu installé?

----------


## n0ra

> Non, je suis en France et chez orange.
> 
> J'avais parcouru un peu les forums et on est assez nombreux à rencontrer exactement le même problème depuis la même date. Américains comme européens d'ailleurs. Ils ont annoncé travailler sur la question, mais aucune des solutions proposées jusqu'à présent ne fonctionne.


Ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on se retrouve en partie avec le même problème qui a pu y avoir lors des premiers jours de la sortie de Rift.

http://www.ecrans.fr/Orange-et-Cogen...e-d,11851.html

Ça se répercutait en jeu, notamment en soirée où c'était tout simplement injouable et où on se retrouvait avec des pings pouvant aller jusque 50k ...
Trion avait réussi à résoudre le problème rapidement ... maintenant faut savoir si c'est le même soucis avec Guild Wars 2.

----------


## trex

Ha ben voilà qui explique pourquoi j'ai du refaire ce putain de donjon lvl 70 parceque à 5% de down le dernier boss je susi comme rentré dans une bulle temporelle ou le jeu se fige et n'avance que de quelle micro seconde, alors que, lorsque je reçoit les message des autre personne de mon groupe, pour eux pas de problème. Ca finit par une déconnexion du jeu et reconnexion au jeu immédiate (mais donjon non validé bien sur  ::(:  ).
Ca me la refait depuis 4-5 fois dont une fois juste avant de tomber un champion gold après une suite d’événement.
C'est juste extrêmement rageant ce genre de chose. Je pensais que c'était un problème de ma connexion mais j'avais des doute car je pouvais reco dans la foulé.
Donc a vous lire ça vient plutôt des serveur Anet et surtout coïncide au fait qu'il ont réactivé les achat de jeu !

----------


## n0ra

J'ai trouvé ça pour avoir en fond de tâche son ping et l'adresse du serveur :




> Go in game. Play.
> Press ALT + TAB
> Press WIN + R.
> 
> Enter resmon
> You can see the ressource monitor. Go to the network tab, you can see GW2.exe in TCP connections. At the right of it, you have "latency". It's your latency ;p You can get the ip from ure server too.


http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...ng-amp-latency

----------


## redlag

La je viens d'installer le CAP 12.8 CAP2 ça descend à 35fps c'est un peu mieux...

----------


## Nessou

Demain je test des drivers custom AMD d'un mec que j'ai trouvé sur guru3D, je ferais mon petit feedback. Car pour l'instant je suis normalement en 12.8 cap2 et c'est pas la joie, si ce sera toujours pareil j'essayerai du 12.6 voir réinstaller le 12.8 avec puis sans cap. Bref j'ai pas finis de trifouiller pour ce jeu !

----------


## redlag

> Demain je test des drivers custom AMD d'un mec que j'ai trouvé sur guru3D, je ferais mon petit feedback. Car pour l'instant je suis normalement en 12.8 cap2 et c'est pas la joie, si ce sera toujours pareil j'essayerai du 12.6 voir réinstaller le 12.8 avec puis sans cap. Bref j'ai pas finis de trifouiller pour ce jeu !


12.8 sans cap c'est nul, 12.8 avec cap2 un peu mieux. tiens moi au courent si tu installe les versions d'avant 12.6 ou 12.7 beta si c'est mieux que 12.8 avec cap2

----------


## Nessou

Bon bah j'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai dit et toujours ce framerate nase, il semblerait donc que ça vienne du jeu en lui même.

----------


## redlag

> Bon bah j'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai dit et toujours ce framerate nase, il semblerait donc que ça vienne du jeu en lui même.


pas sur que ça s'arrange + qu'avec la 12.8 cap2 spécialement créé pour le jeu... ça craint!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Yop.
J'ai assez souvent de fortes baisses de framerate. C'est pas vraiment régulier: parfois quand je lance je commence à 50-60Fps, et après un certain temps ça va descendre à 30 ou moins, sans raison particulière.
PArfois c'est dès le lancement.

J'ai essayé dans diverses zones, ça ne change pas grand chose. Modifier les options graphiques ne changent rien, le framerate ne bouge pas.

J'ai une 560Ti + les derniers drivers officiels (pas les bêta). 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?

----------


## DrFoued

> Yop.
> J'ai assez souvent de fortes baisses de framerate. C'est pas vraiment régulier: parfois quand je lance je commence à 50-60Fps, et après un certain temps ça va descendre à 30 ou moins, sans raison particulière.
> PArfois c'est dès le lancement.
> 
> J'ai essayé dans diverses zones, ça ne change pas grand chose. Modifier les options graphiques ne changent rien, le framerate ne bouge pas.
> 
> J'ai une 560Ti + les derniers drivers officiels (pas les bêta). 
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?


Je dirais, on a le framerate qu'on mérite  :;): 
Plus sérieusement, c'est un problème apparemment assez répandu et connu depuis un moment...
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...first#post4131

----------


## Nessou

> Yop.
> J'ai assez souvent de fortes baisses de framerate. C'est pas vraiment régulier: parfois quand je lance je commence à 50-60Fps, et après un certain temps ça va descendre à 30 ou moins, sans raison particulière.
> PArfois c'est dès le lancement.
> 
> J'ai essayé dans diverses zones, ça ne change pas grand chose. Modifier les options graphiques ne changent rien, le framerate ne bouge pas.
> 
> J'ai une 560Ti + les derniers drivers officiels (pas les bêta). 
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?


Optimisation à la truelle cherche pas, j'ai aussi des perfs moisies avec ma config pas trop mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est dommage, le premier GW tournait au poil (mais était instancié, certes).

----------


## Eloween

"Tentative d'accès à votre compte par une personne non autorisée" une semaine que ça dure.... toujours pas de réaction du service après vente.
Mais ça ne me manque pas. Plutôt répétitif come mmo.

----------


## Zepolak

> "Tentative d'accès à votre compte par une personne non autorisée" une semaine que ça dure.... toujours pas de réaction du service après vente.
> Mais ça ne me manque pas. Plutôt répétitif come mmo.


Tu utilises un email qui a été piqué ailleurs. Par contre, ton MP étant différent que sur le site qui s'est fait craqué et qui avait ton email, tu gagnes le droit de ne pas t'être fait hacké ton compte.

----------


## yopa

> Yop.
> J'ai assez souvent de fortes baisses de framerate. C'est pas vraiment régulier: parfois quand je lance je commence à 50-60Fps, et après un certain temps ça va descendre à 30 ou moins, sans raison particulière.
> PArfois c'est dès le lancement.
> 
> J'ai essayé dans diverses zones, ça ne change pas grand chose. Modifier les options graphiques ne changent rien, le framerate ne bouge pas.
> 
> J'ai une 560Ti + les derniers drivers officiels (pas les bêta). 
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?


If [$Pseudo LIKE '%cacao%']
then
Set FrameRate 10;
Echo '"Mouhahahahahaah ....";
fi

 :;): 

Sinon , j'ai aussi une 560Ti avec les derniers drivers (whql) , pour le moment j'ai pas remarqué de baisse de framerate , mais bon je ne suis que dans les zones de départs (3 races) et j'ai pas toucher au RVR pour le moment.

T'as combien de RAM ? (ça peux venir de la aussi).

----------


## Say hello

> Optimisation à la truelle cherche pas, j'ai aussi des perfs moisies avec ma config pas trop mal.


J'arrive à jouer correctement avec un E7500 et une 8800GT en 1680*1050.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Correctement ne veux pas dire ne pas ramer en combat de bus en 3W même tout en low pour moi.  ::P:

----------


## trex

Je tourne bien à 1 FPS en Bus W3, Vous plaignez pas !
Le jeux est limité par votre CPU, pas par votre Carte Graphique. Une 560ti a bien assez de puissance et plus pour ce que demande GW2 graphiquement.
Par contre la gestion du moteur physique, sonore, etc. tire beaucoup beaucoup sur le CPU.

Pour info/test essayez lors du démarrage de votre PC de kill le maximum de processus/services non essentiel qui tourne en fond (gestionnaire des tache), comme lors d'un installation fraiche et minimale de windows.
Ne lancez rien d'autre (pas mumble, pas firefox|chromium, musique), juste GW2 et rien d'autre. Mettez les option sonore au minimum.
Vous pouvez déjà tester si vous avez gagné en fluidité ou non comme ça.
A partir de là analysez aussi vos FPS en fonction de vos ajustement des paramètre graphique et vous trouverez a partir de quel niveau l'impact CG a une importance ou non.

----------


## Tilt

Le jeu dit que j'ai une connexion réseau de campus

----------


## Say hello

> Je tourne bien à 1 FPS en Bus W3, Vous plaignez pas !
> Le jeux est limité par votre CPU, pas par votre Carte Graphique.


Bah ça dépend ça..

Si je suis en RvR avec 150 modèles à afficher, le cpu va en prendre plein la tête.
Si je fous les shader et les textures au max dans une zone vide, c'est le gpu qui va en prendre plein la tête.

Et là, en 1680*1050 la 8800gt est carrément limitante.
 :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Oui m'enfin le RvR sans mumble, c'est un peu comme des pâtes sans gruyère...  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui m'enfin le RvR sans mumble, c'est un peu comme des pâtes sans gruyère...


Je mange mes pâtes avec une noix de beurre, et c'est 100 fois meilleur qu'avec du gruyère  :tired:

----------


## trex

> Oui m'enfin le RvR sans mumble, c'est un peu comme des pâtes sans gruyère...


Non mais c'est



> Pour info/test essayez


  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis bigleux, exact, autant pour moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui m'enfin le RvR sans mumble, c'est un peu comme des pâtes sans gruyère...


Moins lourd ?



 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 08h07 ---------- Previous post was at 08h06 ----------




> I
> Sinon , j'ai aussi une 560Ti avec les derniers drivers (whql) , pour le moment j'ai pas remarqué de baisse de framerate , mais bon je ne suis que dans les zones de départs (3 races) et j'ai pas toucher au RVR pour le moment.
> 
> T'as combien de RAM ? (ça peux venir de la aussi).


Bof, 4Go, classique.
Et un I5 760.
Pas une machine de folie, mais pas non plus un veau. Après je ne sais pas si le jeu gère le multicore ou pas.

----------


## Jeliel

Passez à 8 Go quand vous le pouvez vu les couts, y a des gains à tous les étages.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Passez à 8 Go quand vous le pouvez vu les couts, y a des gains à tous les étages.


Mon pc est au rez-de-chaussée.
















(non je n'ai pas honte)

----------


## Tilt

Y'a que moi qui lag comme un porc ?

----------


## tartopium

Hello.
Gw2 tournait bien depuis le lancement et paf depuis hier je crash après 2-3 minutes. Tout le reste tourne bien pourtant, du coup je voudrait savoir le moyen de vérifier l'install de GW2. (edit -repair, comme pour le 1 donc)
Ou problème mémoire un ptit coup de memtest vous pensez ?

*--> Error Logs <--*
Mem Arena 'Transient' capacity exceeded. Attempted alloc category: 'Cinema Tex' Size: 65584
*--> Crash <--*
Exception: c0000005  
Memory at address 00bb61c8 could not be written
App: Gw2.exe 
*--> System Memory <--*
Physical:  1946MB/ 3327MB  58%
Paged:     4877MB/ 6490MB  75%
Virtual:    873MB/ 2047MB  42%
Load: 41%

----------


## Enhor

Tiens sinon, pas vraiment un problême technique mais plus une question technique. 

J'souhaitais installer GW2 sur mon PC portable histoire de jouer quand j'suis pas chez moi (ou dans le lit  ::ninja:: ) mais je me vois mal me retapper les 15 et quelques Go de download. Y'a moyen de transférer les fichiers du jeu directement d'un ordinateur à un autre ?

----------


## mimifak1

> Tiens sinon, pas vraiment un problême technique mais plus une question technique. 
> 
> J'souhaitais installer GW2 sur mon PC portable histoire de jouer quand j'suis pas chez moi (ou dans le lit ) mais je me vois mal me retapper les 15 et quelques Go de download. Y'a moyen de transférer les fichiers du jeu directement d'un ordinateur à un autre ?


Un simple copier/coller de ton dossier d'installation fonctionne.

----------


## Skiant

> Tiens sinon, pas vraiment un problême technique mais plus une question technique. 
> 
> J'souhaitais installer GW2 sur mon PC portable histoire de jouer quand j'suis pas chez moi (ou dans le lit ) mais je me vois mal me retapper les 15 et quelques Go de download. Y'a moyen de transférer les fichiers du jeu directement d'un ordinateur à un autre ?


Copié/Collé du gw2.dat d'un ordi à l'autre, mais gaffe à la fragmentation du disque cible.
On a fait ça pour madame, et elle a rencontré pas mal de crashs sur une zone particulière (sans doute une texture spécifique qui faisait planter le client car impossible à récupérer).

Au final, le plus simple ça a été de re-dl...

----------


## Drayke

> J'ai le meme processeur que toi et la meme carte graphique mais il m'arrive de descendre à 25 fps exemple au centre de l'arche du lion, à combien es tu la bas?
> quelle pilote as tu installé?


Encore tout à l'heure j'étais à 56 fps à l'arche du lion. Pilotes à jour. 

Par contre ce matin en W3 c'était de l'ordre de 35-40 fps à cause d'un bon kilotonne de personnages affichés.

----------


## Koumal

Yo les lapins!

Hummmm alors je viens de me reconnecter aprés une absence de 2 semaines.

Je n'ai plus de son. Le monde du silence. Cousteau le retour.
Et je ne suis plus guildé.

Y a encore ce genre de probléme ? C'est pire qu'avant ?  :tired:

----------


## mimifak1

> ...


Alors pour le problème de guilde, y'a eu un grand nettoyage ces 2 dernières semaines, tout le monde a été passé au même rang, fallait pm un responsable pour repasser a un rang canard. Système mis en place histoire de virer les personnes qui n’étaient pas du forum. Si tu l'as pas fait ça viens sans doute de là, et pour remédier rien de plus simple, suffit de pm Kayato ou un autre responsable. Pour plus de détail, lis la première page du thread général.

Pour ton problème de son, une fois le jeu m'avait switcher sur une autre sorti sans raison, donc aller voir du coté des option et vérifier qu'il ne t'as pas fait le même coup.

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon sang, ça faisait longtemps!
Déco en pleine partie, si on ne peut même plus jouer à 4h du mat', où va-t-on?
Je suis frustration.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui Anita, je trouve ça bien triste !

----------


## Koumal

> Alors pour le problème de guilde, y'a eu un grand nettoyage ces 2 dernières semaines, tout le monde a été passé au même rang, fallait pm un responsable pour repasser a un rang canard. Système mis en place histoire de virer les personnes qui n’étaient pas du forum. Si tu l'as pas fait ça viens sans doute de là, et pour remédier rien de plus simple, suffit de pm Kayato ou un autre responsable. Pour plus de détail, lis la première page du thread général.
> 
> Pour ton problème de son, une fois le jeu m'avait switcher sur une autre sorti sans raison, donc aller voir du coté des option et vérifier qu'il ne t'as pas fait le même coup.


ok merci. je vais refaire une demande de guildage.

Pour mon probléme de son, euh c'est réglé en fait. GW2 était configuré sur ma xifi et j'ai par erreur rebranché sur la carte mére lors d'un dépoussiérage.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## F4t4LisS

Tain cette déception quand même la GT650M galère à faire tourner le jeu en 2880x1800 : /

----------


## Anonyme221030

'tain mais mon client plante toutes les 2h, c'est fou quand même ces fuites mémoires de dingues  ::O: 

Ca vous le fait aussi?

----------


## Skiant

> 'tain mais mon client plante toutes les 2h, c'est fou quand même ces fuites mémoires de dingues 
> 
> Ca vous le fait aussi?


Non.

----------


## kennyo

J'ai re-téléchargé le client pour préparer l'arrivée de mon SSD, et en effet :

Client re-dl : 14.1Go
Client beta : 17.6Go

3.5Go de gagné, au vu du prix au Go pour un SSD, c'est déjà ça de pris.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai re-téléchargé le client pour préparer l'arrivée de mon SSD, et en effet :
> 
> Client re-dl : 14.1Go
> Client beta : 17.6Go
> 
> 3.5Go de gagné, au vu du prix au Go pour un SSD, c'est déjà ça de pris.


Je pense que c'est les voix anglaises que tu n'as pas téléchargées alors qu'on les téléchargeait d'office en bêta. Par contre, faut faire gaffe à pas changer la langue du jeu  ::):

----------


## silence

Je suis sur que c'est une question de voix. Au premier changement vers une autre langue que celle d'origine tu auras droit à une belle mise à jour impromptue et à tes 3 Go supplémentaires.

----------


## Flipmode

Plop voila j'ai un petit problème, soit je ne me souviens plus de mon pass soit il a été changé mais comme j'ai pas reçu de mail d'une autre connexion je sais pas trop ... j'ai testé mais différents MdP mais rien n'y fait.

Je voulais savoir comment changer mon MdP ... il me demande ma clée CD mais le truc c'est que je retrouve plus le mail (si quelqu'un à le titre du mail officiel quand ils ont envoyé la clé).

----------


## Fredk

Le titre c'est "Merci d'avoir préacheté Guild Wars 2 !‏" J'imagine que tu peux avoir le même avec "acheté"... Sinon contacte le support.

----------


## Flipmode

Trouvé, merci !

----------


## Wizi

Salut, étant chez Swisscom (fai suisse) entre 21h et 0h, et seulement pendant ces heures là, le jeu est injouable (lag de plusieurs minutes, pleins de deco, chargement prenant 50 ans), le problème est connu de chez A.net et Swisscom mais les 2 se renvoient la balle disant que le soucis n'est pas chez eux, même si depuis ces derniers jours le soucis se généralise et ça se plaint de plus en plus sur les forums officiels (français, anglais et allemand). En attendant que ça bouge d'un côté ou de l'autre, j'aimerai savoir si il existait un programme permettant de rediriger uniquement le flux de Gw2 via un proxy ou alors l'adresse d'un bon fournisseur Vpn (avec des serveurs dans différents pays au cas ou) n'ayant pas de soucis avec GW2.

----------


## Jingliat

> Salut, étant chez Swisscom (fai suisse) entre 21h et 0h, et seulement pendant ces heures là, le jeu est injouable (lag de plusieurs minutes, pleins de deco, chargement prenant 50 ans), le problème est connu de chez A.net et Swisscom mais les 2 se renvoient la balle disant que le soucis n'est pas chez eux, même si depuis ces derniers jours le soucis se généralise et ça se plaint de plus en plus sur les forums officiels (français, anglais et allemand). En attendant que ça bouge d'un côté ou de l'autre, j'aimerai savoir si il existait un programme permettant de rediriger uniquement le flux de Gw2 via un proxy ou alors l'adresse d'un bon fournisseur Vpn (avec des serveurs dans différents pays au cas ou) n'ayant pas de soucis avec GW2.


Oula ça me fais peur ton histoire, je vais déménager et prendre swisscom d'ici un mois...j'espère que cela va s'améliorer! mais tout les clients swisscom sont touchés?

----------


## kennyo

C'est un coup des Quaggans, c'est eux les suisses du 3W !

----------


## Wizi

Jusqu'à une semaine en arrière, je n'avais aucun soucis, mais à lire les forums c'est très aléatoire parfois le changement d'ip permet de résoudre le soucis pendant 1h ou 2 et parfois non. Mais vu l'explosion de plaintes ces derniers jours, ça à l'air de toucher une bonne partie des clients.

Edit 21h : Apparemment pas de soucis de lag aujourd'hui, A.net aurait trouvé la source du problème, on verra bien ces prochains jours si c'est juste un cas particulier.

----------


## Claroushkyn

J'ai repris depuis peu GW2 et je subis toujours de façon aléatoire des écrans noir avec un buzz qui génèrent un reboot de l'ordi.
C'est le seul et unique programme avec lequel j'ai ce type de souci ( Catalyst version 12.10 installée ).
Ma config :
Un i5 2300 installé sur Carte mère MSI Z77A-G45,
Carte graphique HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo - 2 Go,
Mémoire VENGEANCE BLUE 2 x 4 Go DDR3 PC12800 CAS 9 LP.

Si vous savez comment résoudre ce problème spécifique à GW2, je suis preneur.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Va jeter un oeil là : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-Issue-AMD-ATI

----------


## Vroum

> Salut, étant chez Swisscom (fai suisse) entre 21h et 0h, et seulement pendant ces heures là, le jeu est injouable (lag de plusieurs minutes, pleins de deco, chargement prenant 50 ans), le problème est connu de chez A.net et Swisscom mais les 2 se renvoient la balle disant que le soucis n'est pas chez eux, même si depuis ces derniers jours le soucis se généralise et ça se plaint de plus en plus sur les forums officiels (français, anglais et allemand). En attendant que ça bouge d'un côté ou de l'autre, j'aimerai savoir si il existait un programme permettant de rediriger uniquement le flux de Gw2 via un proxy ou alors l'adresse d'un bon fournisseur Vpn (avec des serveurs dans différents pays au cas ou) n'ayant pas de soucis avec GW2.


J'ai la même chose chez Orange, ça fait plusieurs jours que le jeu est à la limite du jouable entre lags et freezes.
Et évidemment ça rend le RvR injouable. ::|:

----------


## Korbeil

J'ai eu ça il y a 2 jours et ce soir, juste AFFREUX !

Moi qui ai une connexion minable (oui le 56k ça existe encore !). J'arrive quand même à jouer quand je ferme bien TOUT ce qui utilise internet. Mais ne pas pouvoir à cause de leur serveur c'est fort dommage  ::(:

----------


## Guitou

> J'ai repris depuis peu GW2 et je subis toujours de façon aléatoire des écrans noir avec un buzz qui génèrent un reboot de l'ordi.
> C'est le seul et unique programme avec lequel j'ai ce type de souci ( Catalyst version 12.10 installée ).


Est-ce que c'est le seul et unique programme vraiment gourmand (les jeux surtout) que tu lances ?

Sinon tu es sur quel OS ?

----------


## Hem

Yop,

J'ai un problème récurrent depuis que j'ai acheté ce pc il y a un an (m11x r2, i7 + gt335m). Je me tape des bsod (nvlddmkm.sys) sur certains jeux et evidemment sur gw2.
Ce problème beaucoup de monde l'a, mais personne n'a de solution miracle. Donc j'en ai  essayé pas mal depuis le temps, mais rien n'y fait.

Le truc qui me prend vraiment la tête c'est que je n'arrive pas à déterminé d'où ça peut venir vu que ça à l'air vraiment aléatoire.

de la version du driver? J'en ai essayé 4, dans le meilleur des cas(et je suis pas certain que c'était vraiment mieux) les jeux ne faisaient que planter.
de la version de dx? C'est ce que je croyais (parce que wow se mettait à planté quand je passais en dx11) avant d'apprendre que gw2 tourné en dx9 ...
de ma carte graphique? Oui bon ça c'est sûr, mais je peux pas changer de modèle et qui me dit que je vais pas retaper la même anomalie en rachetant une 335m.
d'un problème de chauffe? Je me suis jamais tapé de bsod avec skyrim, tera, max payne 3, borderlands2 et d'autres jeux qui tournent pas super bien et qui transforme mon pc en moule à gaufres.
d'un probleme d'horloge? Pourquoi pas, j'ai pas encore essayé l'underclocking donc j'écarte pas cette possibilité même si ça me parait peu probable.

Si quelqu'un à une autre raison plausible à me proposer, je suis preneur. Ca pourrait m'orienter vers une solution.

----------


## Korbeil

as-tu un SSD ?
j'avais un truc similaire à cause d'un SSD mal réglé qui me provoquait des jolis BSOD/reboot de temps en temps :<

----------


## Setzer

J'ai eu la même chose récemment ça me l'avait jamais fait avant GW2.

Perso j'ai réglé dans le panneau nvidia les options d'alimentations que j'ai passé d'adaptatif à performance max et j'ai démonté la CG que j'ai dépoussiéré et remis dans le slot en vérifiant bien les connexions, depuis je n'ai plus eu le problème.

Ce qui est fou c'est qu'une fois que ce truc apparait, il se généralise sur tous les jeux voir sur le bureau (à un moment il me plantait l'ordi même au lancement avant que je démonte).

Et effectivement sur le net on trouve des milliards de solutions plus ou moins viables mais rien d'ultime.

Le problème semble affecter autant les ATI que Nvidia d'ailleurs (sous d'autres nom mais ca apparait toujours sous la forme de "driver machin device a cessé de fonctionner mais a été récupéré")

----------


## Métalchantant

UP

Dites, c'est quoi votre méthode déjà pour compenser le lag que l'on expérimente en jeu depuis quelques semaines, et principalement en soirée ?  ::'(:

----------


## Tonight

Me semble que hier on m'a parlé de Battle Ping qui marche vraiment bien.

----------


## Métalchantant

Merci !

----------


## Zepolak

Y a effectivement plusieurs canards qui en sont passé par là.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bonjour tout le monde !
Anet demande des informations sur les problèmes de lag avant de prendre une décision.
Ce serait bien que tous, y compris ceux qui ont installé un VPN exprès pour cela, leur fassent un retour, histoire de soulever l'ampleur du problème.
Toutes les informations sont sur cette page.
En gros, installer deux programmes qui vont renvoyer des infos à Anet.
Et bon courage tout le monde !

----------


## Arkane Derian

A noter que dans le lien donné par Lee Tchii, Stéphane LoPresti indique une solution trouvée par un utilisateur Orange pour résoudre son lag.

Apparemment Orange a fait une MaJ de la Livebox qui a réactivé un vieux bug qui avait disparu. Le joueur en question a tout simplement désactivé le UPnP et depuis il n'a plus de soucis. Je viens de faire la manip je vais voir ce que ça donne (perso je n'ai du lag qu'en Fractales)

----------


## mikelion

Alors ça donne quoi de désactiver l'upnp? Pour ma part avec ma box orange et gw2, j'ai de nombreux lag le soir, et même des déconnexions depuis 3-4 jours. Ca lag quelquesoit le mode de jeu dans gw2....

----------


## Edell

Désactiver l'UPnP n'a rien changé de mon côté (je suis chez Orange, et pareil, j'ai du lag à m'en crever les yeux à coup de piquet métallique rouillé).

Je crois que je vais passer par BattlePing... ça marche vraiment ce truc ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Je crois que je vais passer par BattlePing... ça marche vraiment ce truc ?


Je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas, mais j'ai lu beaucoup de retours positifs et pas de retours négatifs.

----------


## Arkane Derian

La désactivation de l'UpnP n'ayant pas réglé le problème chez moi non plus, j'ai testé BattlePing vu que j'avais du sale lag en zone d'explo tout à l'heure. J'étais pas chaud au départ pour passer par ce genre de chose, mais j'ai du me rendre à l'évidence, plus de lag. C'est malheureux de devoir en arriver là pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions, mais si on attend après Orange, on est pas sorti de l'auberge. Et je doute qu'Anet y puisse quoi que ce soit si c'est vraiment un problème de gros sous entre FAI et fournisseurs de tuyaux.

EDIT : pour ceux qui hésiteraient à franchir le pas, il y a une version gratuite (qui se déco toutes les 20 minutes). Faites le test quand vous avez du lag, vous verrez tout de suite si ça arrange le problème et si ça vaut le coup de dépenser 15$ pour 3 mois. C'est très facile à utiliser (on installer, on lance le truc et on appuie sur le bouton connection avant de lancer le jeu, et c'est tout).

----------


## Edell

Merci pour les retours. Je crois que je vais me payer un abo parceque là ça devient vraiment ridicule ^^
C'est triste quand même.

----------


## Myron

Sinon vous pouvez emménager en Belgique. Pas d'impôt sur la fortune et pas de lag sur GW2. Que du bénef'

----------


## Aldrasha

non, pas la peine d'aller dans des pays exotiques, venez en bretagne. Je n'ai aucun lag et je suis chez Free.

----------


## Hem

Yop

Je suis en free-wifi ( ;_; débit 100ko/s max) et le ping descend pas en dessous des 200ms sur gw2. 
Pourtant avec les autres jeux j'ai pas de problème à ce niveau là (wow/tribes/planetside, 30/50ms )... y'a que sur gw2 que ça en devient presque injouable. Y'a une raison particulière où c'est juste anette qui est faché avec free?

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h15 ----------

Ah bah en lisant les messages précédent, apparemment je peux rien n'y faire vu que je ne fais que squatter une box.

----------


## Zepolak

Tenter un VPN gratuit pour tester ?

----------


## Korbeil

Un VPN GC va bientôt être mis en place ... on est même en train de l'installer avec un Meta là  :;): 

D'ici début de la semaine prochaine on pourra vous en dire plus  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Un VPN GC va bientôt être mis en place ... on est même en train de l'installer avec un Meta là 
> 
> D'ici début de la semaine prochaine on pourra vous en dire plus


Nice, mais il sera multi country?

----------


## Korbeil

> Nice, mais il sera multi country?


Bien sûr, après c'est pas forcément le mieux pour toi, mon cher belge, ça existe pas les VPN belges ?  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Bien sûr, après c'est pas forcément le mieux pour toi, mon cher belge, ça existe pas les VPN belges ?


J'en avais trouvé qu'un de gratos et ça avait rien changé du tout, mais je dois recontacté lee tchii car elle avait ptet des trucs.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour ma part, en région Grenobloise et étant chez Free, les lags sont très rares et très bref... en revanche un amis qui est en plein centre de Grenoble chez Orange (Orgazmo pour être précis) à constamment du lag et de façon immportant alors qu'il a pourtant une bonne connexion. Si il utilise un VPN qui passe par mon serveur dédié (hébergé en france à paris), il n'a plus aucun problème....
Donc à titre perso, j'en suis plus à incriminer certains opérateur de volontairement brider la correspondance entre leur réseau et celui sur lequel sont hébergés les serveur GW2...

Ceux qui ont les plus gros lags... vous êtes chez qui? (orange me semble déjà en tête d'affiche)

----------


## dragou

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passait hier, mais j'avais des déconnexion toute les minutes, sans exception ou presque....
Je me suis donc résigné à monté mon envout en faisant ses 2 métiers mais ça m'a gavé.

Une solution fiable pour les belges? (je suis chez brutele (voo) )

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour ma part, en région Grenobloise et étant chez Free, les lags sont très rares et très bref... en revanche un amis qui est en plein centre de Grenoble chez Orange (Orgazmo pour être précis) à constamment du lag et de façon immportant alors qu'il a pourtant une bonne connexion. Si il utilise un VPN qui passe par mon serveur dédié (hébergé en france à paris), il n'a plus aucun problème....
> Donc à titre perso, j'en suis plus à incriminer certains opérateur de volontairement brider la correspondance entre leur réseau et celui sur lequel sont hébergés les serveur GW2...
> 
> Ceux qui ont les plus gros lags... vous êtes chez qui? (orange me semble déjà en tête d'affiche)


Les deux opérateurs touchés sont Orange et Free !

...
J'avais un super article là-dessus mais je le retrouve plus, j'essaye de retrouver ça !

Mais en gros le soucis est un conflit entre Orange et Cogent (Cogent étant la boite qui gère la connexion transatlantique) qui suite à un conflit avec Orange a réduit les quota de passage de la ligne transatlantique;

----------


## kennyo

Hier j'ai rallumé le jeu qui ne l'a pas été depuis 1 mois environ pour aller me la mettre en 3W. Je sais pas si c'est les derniers Nvidia, mais j'ai un FPS de merde qui oscille entre 15 et 30 dans la 1ère zone Charr vide, alors qu'avant avec tout en low toujours, j'avais facilement au dessus des 60 fps.

Quand je tourne la caméra, j'ai une espèce de latence entre ma souris et le mouvement, pareil pour les skills. C'est infâme, si je bouge pas ça reste à 30+ fps, et dès que je fais un 360° autour ça rame en baissant à 10 fps et le mouvement est vraiment décalé.

J'sais qu'il y a des problèmes de lag en ce moment, mais je pense pas que ça influe autant sur les fps, c'est devenu injouable rien qu'en étant tout seul dans une zone 1-15... J'imagine même pas en 3W.

Si j'ai le courage/temps, j'vais essayer de retourner aux anciens pilotes.

Edit: Ah et oui j'suis chez Orange, mais vu la chute d'optimisation depuis la dernière fois que j'ai joué... Il y a bien du lag mais c'est pas du rollback, quand on a 800 de ping : ça change pas la fluidité de la caméra qui tourne sans bouger le perso et ça divise pas le fps par 3.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Les deux opérateurs touchés sont Orange et Free !
> ...
> J'avais un super article là-dessus mais je le retrouve plus, j'essaye de retrouver ça !
> 
> Mais en gros le soucis est un conflit entre Orange et Cogent (Cogent étant la boite qui gère la connexion transatlantique) qui suite à un conflit avec Orange a réduit les quota de passage de la ligne transatlantique;


Ouai le soucis entre Orange et Cogent, ça j'étais au courant, mais par contre pour Free en dehors de leur limitation de débit sur youtube (qui passe toujours par Cogent et la liaison trans-atlantique), on peux pas dire que je soit embêté... ah oui et aussi, mon serveur dédié est chez Online.net... donc groupe Iliad (donc Free & pals) et que ce soit pour le jeu ou pour youtube, le VPN arrive à améliorer les choses... y'a des choses que j'ai du mal à expliquer  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

j'ai aussi un dédié chez online.net, la connexion passe par free donc c'est pareil niveau lags  ::(:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> j'ai aussi un dédié chez online.net, la connexion passe par free donc c'est pareil niveau lags


Bah justement... pas pour moi, si je passe par le VPN sur le serveur, j'ai pas de problèmes.... lapin compris...

----------


## Korbeil

> Bah justement... pas pour moi, si je passe par le VPN sur le serveur, j'ai pas de problèmes.... lapin compris...


Peut-être pas dans le même datacenter ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai une dedibox DC dans le datacenter DC2.

----------


## Korbeil

Datacenter : DC2
et une dédibox DC aussi  ::P: 

à rien comprendre  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

À partir du moment où vous n'habitez pas ensemble ( ::trollface:: ), les conditions sont différentes vu que les trajets des paquets sont différents. Du coup, c'est limite de la magie noire, d'un point de vue extérieur.

Quant au souci de Kennyo, je n'ai jamais subi de lag de caméra, c'est étrange...

----------


## Korbeil

> À partir du moment où vous n'habitez pas ensemble (), les conditions sont différentes vu que les trajets des paquets sont différents. Du coup, c'est limite de la magie noire, d'un point de vue extérieur.
> 
> Quant au souci de Kennyo, je n'ai jamais subi de lag de caméra, c'est étrange...


Non, ici les connexions sont les mêmes puisque nous sommes dans le même datacenter et que donc la connexion transatlantique est la même.
La liaison entre nous et le datacenter est à ignorer ici je pense.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Datacenter : DC2
> et une dédibox DC aussi 
> 
> à rien comprendre


Je suis peut être "humainement moins sensible" à de petits lags, disons que ça me dérange pas si c'est juste un micro lag de temps en temps.

Après j'ai mon serveur qui a des soucis en ce moment (drop de paquet en RX), ce qui m’occasionne des gros coup de lag toutes les 10 minutes si je joue en VPN, mais ca c'est un autre problème qui est dans les main du service d'assistance de chez Online.

----------


## mikelion

Après  3 soirées à jouer sans presque aucun lag, le phénomène malsain est revenu hier soir. Quelle déception, j'ai cru que ça allait bien refonctionner.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Pour ma part, en région Grenobloise et étant chez Free, les lags sont très rares et très bref... en revanche un amis qui est en plein centre de Grenoble chez Orange (Orgazmo pour être précis) à constamment du lag et de façon immportant alors qu'il a pourtant une bonne connexion. Si il utilise un VPN qui passe par mon serveur dédié (hébergé en france à paris), il n'a plus aucun problème....
> Donc à titre perso, j'en suis plus à incriminer certains opérateur de volontairement brider la correspondance entre leur réseau et celui sur lequel sont hébergés les serveur GW2...
> 
> Ceux qui ont les plus gros lags... vous êtes chez qui? (orange me semble déjà en tête d'affiche)


Je confirme que je songe sérieusement à bannir ce FAI au profit d'un autre...  ::'(:

----------


## Métalchantant

Pour moi, les choses ont empirées. Dorénavant, j'ai du lag tout le temps, à toutes heures de la journée, et battleping n'y change plus grand chose. Le 3W est devenu injouable. C'est sûrement de bon augure, on peut toujours rêver.  ::O:

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso, je n'ai pas de lag sur Grenoble (SFR), et j'ai un lag monstrueux dans une région paumée de haute-savoie (Orange). Je ne peux donc pas garantir que ça vient forcément du FAI, mais j'aurais tendance à dire oui de façon purement subjective étant donné que je ne les aime pas  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Test degrouptest de ma ligne orange 8mb à 21h17 :
Débit descendant : 7585 kbps (948.1 Ko/s) - Débit montant : 753 kbps (94.1 Ko/s) - Ping : 34 ms

Et pendant ce temps le jeu est injouable...

----------


## pOmmi

J'ai aussi cracké pour battleping, sur un soir de test, j'ai bien vu la différence...
A voir les gros soir de lag (si ça existe encore avec un vpn  ::P: )...

----------


## kennyo

De mon côté le jeu est redevenu jouable sans rien faire, j'ai retrouvé mes 70fps en capitale...

J'viendrais vous faire un petit coup en 3W si j'ai le temps.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour moi, les choses ont empirées. Dorénavant, j'ai du lag tout le temps, à toutes heures de la journée, et battleping n'y change plus grand chose. Le 3W est devenu injouable. C'est sûrement de bon augure, on peut toujours rêver.


Hormis ouvrir un ticket au support, qu'il finissent pas traiter lentement, je ne vois pas quoi donner comme conseil :/

----------


## Guitou

Coin les gros.

Petite question technique, quand j'utilise mumble ou TS3 j'active l'overlay mais nada, queutchi, peau d'balle, que dalle, makache wallou, peanuts, peau d'zob, en bref rien.

Pour mumble j'ai placé l'exe dans la liste blanche mais ça ne change pas grand chose.
Pour TS3 j'ai pas regardé plus que ça (vu que je l'utilise rarement), mais c'est bien activé.

Il y a une option particulière à activer ou quelque chose à installer pour que ça fonctionne ?

Note qui a peut-être son importance, je joue en mode fenêtré.

----------


## olih

Ça marche pour moi (mais je ne sais pas pour les autres).
Si tu as une AMD/ATI :
- Télécharger radeonpro (preview)
- Installer le truc, créer un profil pour gw2 (note, on peut intégrer directement sweetfx et le régler dans le logiciel et on a accès au SMAA directement)
- Ensuite : lancer radeonpro, lancer mumble (se connecter), lancer gw2.
- Enjoy.

PS: ça marche pour moi, aucune idée si ça marche pour d'autres personne.

----------


## Guitou

Donc tu as dû faire un truc particulier pour que ça fonctionne. C'est déjà un indice.  :;): 

Si quelqu'un sait faire la même chose avec une nvidia...

----------


## Vaaahn

J'attends qu'on me dise Nvidia+overlay Mumble+SweetFX= go pour tenter ... j'ai trop pris l'habitude de l'overlay pour m'en passer (oui je suis pauvre aussi IRL, j'ai pas de double écran) et j'ai la méga flemme de me prendre le chou avec tout ça.
Je dirais donc un gros +1

----------


## Ananas

M'arrive un drôle de truc ce matin:

Je me connecte comme d'hab et décide de faire un nouveau perso, mais au milieu du processus de création le jeu plante brutalement. Je tente de le relancer, on me dit que mon mot de passe est incorrect. Grosse flippe vol de compte toussa, j'essaie de réinitialiser mon mdp mais rien n'y fait, toujours impossible de me connecter au jeu...

Pensant que je m'étais peut-être trompé dans mon nouveau mot de passe (je teste des trucs chelous avec plein de majuscules et de chiffres dedans), je veux réitérer le processus et on m'annonce que la fonctionnalité de réinitialisation du mdp est indisponible...

Du coup je suppose une erreur du côté d'Anet. J'essayerai à nouveau plus tard dans la journée, mais tout ça n'est pas de très bonne augure...

----------


## Zepolak

C'est pas très drôle :/

----------


## Guitou

J'ai eu ça une fois, j'ai été déco et impossible de revenir, donc pareil que toi grosse flippe et tout, mais j'arrivais à me connecter sur le site.
5 minutes plus tard tout était rentré dans l'ordre, et depuis aucun soucis (piratage ou autre).

----------


## Kiyo

Pareil que Guitou et toi Ananas, j'avais eu aussi ce message comme quoi mon mot de passe était incorrect mais tout avait remarché parfaitement quelques minutes plus tard sans avoir besoin de le réinitialiser, en espérant que ce soit ça aussi pour toi.

----------


## Ananas

Toujours pas résolu :/

J'envoie un ticket au support...

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que le fait que tu ai tenté de changer le mot de passe a été une counerrie. 
Leur système devait être dans les choux pendant ce moment-là et pouf...
Tente avec l'ancien et le nouveau voir avec des essais proches (majuscules...)

----------


## Ananas

J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles, j'ai pu à nouveau réinitialiser mon mot de passe mais depuis je n'arrive même plus à me connecter sur le site officiel... ::(: 

J'ai plus qu'à attendre, mais ça m'a plus l'air d'un souci technique de chez eux que d'un hack de compte.

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon courage, mes sincères.

----------


## totoro

Bonjour
j'ai un petit problème je joue a guild war 2 depuis sa sortit et depuis la semaine dernière avec grand joie a chaque fois que je jouais avec mon main
paf une petite error 23 retour sur le bureau avec possibilité d'envoyer un rapport d'erreurs... Je tente de log un reroll et la magie sa marche
ne voulant pas en rester la et utilisant le peu de matière grise dont je dispose je tente juste de désinstaller réinstaller le jeu et la paf
impossible de finir mes mises a jours!!!! même problème error 23 avec possibilité d'envois d'un rapport....
J'ai tout tenter, formater, crée un dossier -repair, suppression et téléchargement carte graf, frapper mon crane contre un mur.... rien ne change..
J'ai crée un ticket les réponse que l'on m apporte sont les même que j'ai tenté ... je suis prêt a sacrifier un buffle si on m'apporte une réponse...

*--> Crash <--*
Fatal Error: Fatal disk-error (23) on read, 
App: Gw2.exe 
Pid: 1316
Cmdline: 
BaseAddr: 00400000
ProgramId: 101
Build: 16458
When: 2013-01-19T09:21:55Z 2013-01-19T10:21:55+01:00
Uptime:   0 days  0:00:08
Flags: 0

*--> System <--*
Name: SPIRIT-F84870E5
IpAddr: 192.168.1.32
Processors: 2 [AuthenticAMD:15:4:2]
OSVersion: Windows 5.1 (32 bit)

*--> System Memory <--*
Physical:  2727MB/ 3199MB  85%
Paged:     4028MB/ 5084MB  79%
Virtual:   1094MB/ 2047MB  53%
Load: 14%
CommitTotal:   1056MB
CommitLimit:   5084MB
CommitPeak:    1913MB
SystemCache:   2626MB
HandleCount:   6927
ProcessCount:    23
ThreadCount:    344

*--> Process Memory <--*
Private:          849MB
WorkingSet:       102MB
PeakWorkingSet:   102MB
PageFaults:     39590

[DbgHelp.dll is C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll]
[DbgHelp.dll version 5.1.2600.5512 (64/32-bit compatible)]

*--> ThreadPoolFile01 Thread 0x258 <--*

*--> Trace <--*
Pc:00c6db97 Fr:027efe08 Rt:0066a7a5 Arg:012b2670 0000020e 012b26c4 00000017 
Pc:0066a7a5 Fr:027efe40 Rt:0066b9df Arg:06252910 06252890 08767380 061be310 
Pc:0066b9df Fr:027efe58 Rt:0066bc89 Arg:00000017 00000000 027efe84 0066e870 
Pc:0066bc89 Fr:027efe68 Rt:0066e870 Arg:08767380 00000000 061be310 00000000 
Pc:0066e870 Fr:027efe84 Rt:0066d0d6 Arg:08767380 00000000 061be310 061be350 
Pc:0066d0d6 Fr:027eff2c Rt:0066d1c1 Arg:06252890 000003e8 027eff54 061be350 
Pc:0066d1c1 Fr:027eff4c Rt:0066d225 Arg:00000000 7c80e6bb 05c53220 0066c81f 
Pc:0066d225 Fr:027eff70 Rt:008c6f3d Arg:05c53220 d1364bc5 7c80e6bb 02145fa0 
Pc:008c6f3d Fr:027effa8 Rt:008c6fe5 Arg:05c52e64 027effec 7c80b713 02145fa0 
Pc:008c6fe5 Fr:027effb4 Rt:7c80b713 Arg:02145fa0 7c80e6bb 05c52e64 02145fa0 
Pc:7c80b713 Fr:027effec Rt:00000000 Arg:008c6f63 02145fa0 00000000 00000000 

*--> Thread registers <--*
eax=027ef8d8 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=0000003c esi=00000000 edi=00000003
eip=00c6db97 esp=027efcec ebp=027efe08
cs=001b ss=0023 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=003b gs=0000 efl=00000246

eax-32 027EF8B8  7c98b178 7c927de9 01425764 02145fa0 
eax-16 027EF8C8  0000ffff 7ffdd000 002534a0 00672445 
eax +0 027EF8D8  80000003 00000000 00000000 7c812aeb 
eax+16 027EF8E8  00000002 00000002 08153040 00000280 
eax+32 027EF8F8  00000000 0000003c 027efc60 027ef9e0 
eax+48 027EF908  027ef92c 008cab3f 027ef9e0 00000000 

*--> Code <--*
00C6DB77  25d89eff 8b450c6a 0050568d 95fcfeff %....E.j.PV.....
00C6DB87  ffb90300 0000c785 f8feffff 00000000 ................
00C6DB97  e8c44aa0 ff8b4dfc 33cd5ee8 4269c5ff ..J...M.3.^.Bi..
00C6DBA7  8be55dc3 cccccccc cc535657 b9c8b96c ..]......SVW...l
00C6DBB7  01e8f3b5 9fff8b1d a4125d01 8b3d9c12 ..........]..=..
00C6DBC7  5d0133c0 b9c8b96c 01a39c12 5d01a3a0 ].3....l....]...

*--> Stack <--*
027EFCEC  00c6db9c 012b2670 0000020e 00000000 ....p&+.........
027EFCFC  012b2714 00000000 61746146 6964206c .'+.....Fatal di
027EFD0C  652d6b73 726f7272 33322820 6e6f2029 sk-error (23) on
027EFD1C  61657220 027e0064 00000000 00000001  read.~.........
027EFD2C  7c910000 7c9100e0 027efd24 00000001 ...|...|$.~.....
027EFD3C  027efd5c 7c920365 7c910000 00000000 \.~.e..|...|....
027EFD4C  027efe18 7c927d9a 7c910000 027efdbe ..~..}.|...|..~.
027EFD5C  007efdb8 027efdb8 027efdbe 7c927e3f ..~...~...~.?~.|
027EFD6C  7c98b178 7c927de9 00006cfd 7c91df3c x..|.}.|.l..<..|
027EFD7C  7c92b22b 00001520 00664398 00664398 +..| ....Cf..Cf.
027EFD8C  067b36a8 027efda8 00664699 0000f4b0 .6{...~..Ff.....
027EFD9C  067c0b48 00000103 08767380 000011c4 H.|......sv.....
027EFDAC  027efddc 7c91f63c 7c91f641 000011c4 ..~.<..|A..|....
027EFDBC  08767380 00000103 027efdb8 067b36a8 .sv.......~..6{.
027EFDCC  027efe24 7c91e900 000011c4 000003e5 $.~....|........
027EFDDC  027efdec 7c809414 000003e5 08767380 ..~....|.....sv.
027EFDEC  027efe34 7c801a1c 7c80189c 00000000 4.~....|...|....
027EFDFC  08767380 06252890 d1364a65 027efe40 .sv..(%.eJ6.@.~.
027EFE0C  0066a7a5 012b2670 0000020e 012b26c4 ..f.p&+......&+.
027EFE1C  00000017 012b2714 00000002 012b2608 .....'+......&+.
027EFE2C  012b2714 00000017 06252910 06252890 .'+......)%..(%.
027EFE3C  08767380 027efe58 0066b9df 06252910 .sv.X.~...f..)%.
027EFE4C  06252890 08767380 061be310 027efe68 .(%..sv.....h.~.
027EFE5C  0066bc89 00000017 00000000 027efe84 ..f...........~.
027EFE6C  0066e870 08767380 00000000 061be310 p.f..sv.........
027EFE7C  00000000 05c53220 027eff2c 0066d0d6 .... 2..,.~...f.
027EFE8C  08767380 00000000 061be310 061be350 .sv.........P...
027EFE9C  05c53220 002534a0 01425748 7c80262c  2...4%.HWB.,&.|
027EFEAC  7ffd8000 002534b0 027eff84 7c800000 .....4%...~....|
027EFEBC  00000000 027efed8 027efed8 00000000 ......~...~.....
027EFECC  00006cfd 00251fc0 7c923405 65440000 .l....%..4.|..De
027EFEDC  65646f63 6e696f50 00726574 65440000 codePointer...De
027EFEEC  65646f63 6e696f50 00726574 00000000 codePointer.....
027EFEFC  806e6410 894031bc a5be8c28 00000000 .dn..1@.(.......
027EFF0C  806e6427 00000008 00000246 0000f97f 'dn.....F.......
027EFF1C  027efe90 00000000 08767380 00000000 ..~......sv.....
027EFF2C  027eff4c 0066d1c1 06252890 000003e8 L.~...f..(%.....
027EFF3C  027eff54 061be350 061be310 02145fa0 T.~.P........_..
027EFF4C  027eff70 0066d225 00000000 7c80e6bb p.~.%.f........|
027EFF5C  05c53220 0066c81f 7c80e6bb 02145fa0  2....f....|._..
027EFF6C  00000000 027effa8 008c6f3d 05c53220 ......~.=o.. 2..
027EFF7C  d1364bc5 7c80e6bb 02145fa0 02145fa0 .K6....|._..._..
027EFF8C  80000003 027eff7c 027ef4e8 027effdc ....|.~...~...~.
027EFF9C  008c70a0 d21f1edd 00000000 027effb4 .p............~.
027EFFAC  008c6fe5 05c52e64 027effec 7c80b713 .o..d.....~....|
027EFFBC  02145fa0 7c80e6bb 05c52e64 02145fa0 ._.....|d...._..
027EFFCC  7ffd8000 80000003 027effc0 027ef4f8 ..........~...~.
027EFFDC  ffffffff 7c839ac0 7c80b720 00000000 .......| ..|....
027EFFEC  00000000 00000000 008c6f63 02145fa0 ........co..._..

*--> Error Logs <--*
y failed for 0x0003263a:0x0003263a->0x00069514 [length: 70952]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0003263a:0x00069514
Patch-verify failed for 0x00032638:0x00032638->0x00069511 [length: 37088]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x00032638:0x00069511
Patch-verify failed for 0x00032362:0x00032362->0x00069472 [length: 984224]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x00032362:0x00069472
Patch-verify failed for 0x0002f1d3:0x0002f1d3->0x00054080 [length: 52056]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0002f1d3:0x00054080
Patch-verify failed for 0x0002ec22:0x0003b088->0x0006f701 [length: 28040]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0002ec22:0x0006f701
Patch-verify failed for 0x0002610e:0x0002610e->0x000577f9 [length: 344]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0002610e:0x000577f9
Patch-verify failed for 0x0002610d:0x0002610d->0x000577f8 [length: 336]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0002610d:0x000577f8
Patch-verify failed for 0x000260dd:0x000260dd->0x000704e9 [length: 21636]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x000260dd:0x000704e9
Patch-verify failed for 0x000260db:0x000260db->0x000704ec [length: 16924]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x000260db:0x000704ec
Patch-verify failed for 0x000260d6:0x0003e519->0x0006275e [length: 63416]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x000260d6:0x0006275e
Patch-verify failed for 0x000260a9:0x000260a9->0x0005c41f [length: 85000]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x000260a9:0x0005c41f
Patch-verify failed for 0x0002d1d4:0x00049b83->0x000817b5 [length: 1599516]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x0002d1d4:0x000817b5
Patch-verify failed for 0x000260d7:0x000260d7->0x0007e437 [length: 229076]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x000260d7:0x0007e437
Patch-verify failed for 0x00026057:0x0003e518->0x0005c41e [length: 80328]
Falling back to full file-download for 0x00026057:0x0005c41e
Disk read failed with error 23 (incomplete): file 'C:\GW2\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.dat'
Disk read failed (23): file 'C:\GW2\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.dat'

*--> DirectX Device Info <--*
VendorId    = 0x1002
DeviceId    = 0x68b8
Version     = 6.14.0010.7164
Description = ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Compat      = 0x00000000
VidMem      = 1024 MB

----------


## Zepolak

Ah moins qu'on trouve un mec super calé, je doute qu'une analyse d'un core dump soit faisable comme ça.
Après, il existe une petite chance pour que ce ne soit pas lié au jeu mais à ton matériel. Dans ce cas, c'est lié à la mémoire, donc les coupables seraient plutôt à chercher au niveau de ton disque dur ou de ta RAM.

----------


## Hasunay

Tente un 


> chkdsk c: /F /R /I


 "c:" étant la partition où ce trouve ton jeu. Le 


> *--> Crash <--* Fatal Error: Fatal disk-error (23) on read,


 pronostic plutôt une erreur de disque dur.

----------


## Ananas

Pour info, Anet avait bloqué mon compte pour des "raisons de sécurité". On me l'a rendu, et j'ai toujours aussi peu de po qu'avant, donc si tentative de piratage il y a eu, ça a été bloqué à temps.

J'ai changé mon password, mais comme le précédent était unique je me demande comment un type malintentionné s'y serait pris pour le trouver...

----------


## Kiyo

Sur wow ils m'avaient bloqué mon compte pour raisons de sécurité une fois car, dans une phase de ménage printanier, j'avais distribué les pièces d'or de perso que je ne comptais plus jouer au hasard et les avais effacés, ça leur avait paru trop suspect. Peut être que toi aussi tu as paru suspect à Arena net la dernière fois que tu t'es connecté  ::P:  (ou sinon c'était vraiment une tentative de piratage et tant mieux pour toi)

----------


## totoro

mon dieu merci
Merci Hasunay sa a prix 4 heure pour chkdsk c: /F /R /I  mais un fichier dans le gw2.dat était endommager le téléchargement vient de fonctionner 
Je sacrifie quoi en ton honneur ? un buffle?

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Hasunay

Oh je me contenterais de 10 Po :D, c'est de l'humour bien sur, aider les autres ça me fais déjà plaisir.

----------


## totoro

Re 
En faite non le problème a repris sur le jeu...
j'ai lancer mon main il c'est connecter j'ètait heureux.. mort mais heureux j'ai voulue rejoindre le Lyon noir chargement et paf error 23 quand je me relog avec mon main 
sa me re fous sur Windows avec une error 23... je déteste la vie!!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Dans ce cas essai de mettre le jeu sur un autre disque (ou même une autre partition) pour qu'il soit physiquement sur un volume différent

----------


## Hasunay

Il est vieux ce DD ?

----------


## totoro

il a 3 ou 4 ans .. sachant que mon raptor avait griller quand je jouait.... a gw2

----------


## Hasunay

Bon j'ai trouvé deux ou trois topics de personne avec le même soucis teste ça : 


> Right click on your “Guild Wars 2” shortcut
> Click on the Target field
> At the end of the target field enter this " -repair"
> Run the GW2 repair(the shortcut). Once completed go into the shortcut and remove the “-repair”. Then try the game again.


Si ça marche pas retente de désinstaller GW2, met un coup de CCleaner puis une defrag avec Auslogics Disk Defrag ou Defraggler et réinstalle, à faire avec des reboots entre chaque actions.

----------


## Ananas

> je déteste la vie!!


Can I have your stuff ?  ::rolleyes:: 


Essaie aussi de spammer l'assistance clientèle, en général après les 2-3 première réponses génériques ils prennent mieux les choses en main. Et bon courage.

----------


## totoro

^^ charognard j'ai déjà fait le repair rien ne change^^

----------


## JanSolo

Alors j'ai connu tout récemment les mêmes problèmes que toi. Ils sont apparus d'un coup et le repair ne marchait pas.
Déjà essaye de voir si en supprimant le localization .dat dans Documents\Guild Wars 2 si ça change quelque chose.

Il faut mentionner qu'aucun autre jeu ne rencontrait de problèmes donc je pensais qu'un cluster du HDD était défectueux et me foutait la panade pour GW.

Et bien en fait non, c'était une barrette de ram qui merdait et le Guigui consomme beaucoup de ram...
Fais un bon memtest si les problèmes continuent pour t'assurer que ce n'est pas ta ram qui est en défaut.

----------


## mikelion

J'ai de plus en plus souvent le bug de ne plus pouvoir sélectionner un mob ou un objet dans l'écran de jeu (pas dans l'interface). Donc pour cibler un mob je suis obliger de passer par la touche TAB. Le seul moyen de palier le problème est de relancer le jeu. Vous rencontrez ce problème aussi ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai de plus en plus souvent le bug de ne plus pouvoir sélectionner un mob ou un objet dans l'écran de jeu (pas dans l'interface). Donc pour cibler un mob je suis obliger de passer par la touche TAB. Le seul moyen de palier le problème est de relancer le jeu. Vous rencontrez ce problème aussi ?


Déjà rencontré (souvent) et pour ma part ça se corrige en revenant à l'écran de sélection des perso.

----------


## Guitou

Ah j'avoue je quitte le jeu quand ça m'arrive. Par contre ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas eu.

----------


## terciperix

J'ai un problème ou plutôt je pense qu'un détail technique me pose problème.

C'est bien simple il s'agit de la distance de vue, je ne trouve pas l'option pour la régler.

Autant en "rase campagne" c'est pas trop grave (et encore...) mais à l'Arche du Lion c'est injouable, quand les pnj et les joueurs ne s'affichent que dans un rayon de 5 mètres de ton personnage ( oui oui 5 mètres ).

En pvp j'imagine même pas l'armée de joueurs qui te fonce dessus sans que tu puisse les voir où encore l'archer qui te harcèle à 10 mètres de toi sans que tu puisse riposter.

D'autres personnes on-t-elles le même problème ou sauraient où régler cette option ?

ps : il ne me semblait pas avoir eu ce problème quand j'y avais joué il y a 2-3 mois.

----------


## Nessou

C'est le culling, une solution à la con pour éviter la surcharge d'informations. Ils disent résoudre ça le 26 ,pour ce qui est du McM en tout cas.

----------


## Soda2011

Dans la série des bugs relous... en ce moment j'ai souvent le même souci qui arrive régulièrement et uniquement avec mon perso Rôdeur. En gros Impossible de switch de set d'arme en combat. 

Du coup, obligé d'ouvrir la fenêtre du perso (touche H) puis de cliquer à la souris sur l'icône de switch dans la feuille de perso pour re-débloquer le switch d'arme... C'est assez agaçant vu que ce bug n'arrive évidement qu'en combat... Moment au combien propice à l'ouverture de sa feuille perso...  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est le culling, une *solution à la con* pour éviter la surcharge d'informations. Ils disent résoudre ça le 26 ,pour ce qui est du McM en tout cas.


Solution "à la con" me semble un peu extrême. T'en vois beaucoup d'autres des solutions pour éviter de faire tomber les machines des joueurs à 3 FPS et exploser leur bande passante quand y'a 300 perso dans la même zone?

----------


## Guitou

> Dans la série des bugs relous... en ce moment j'ai souvent le même souci qui arrive régulièrement et uniquement avec mon perso Rôdeur. En gros Impossible de switch de set d'arme en combat. 
> 
> Du coup, obligé d'ouvrir la fenêtre du perso (touche H) puis de cliquer à la souris sur l'icône de switch dans la feuille de perso pour re-débloquer le switch d'arme... C'est assez agaçant vu que ce bug n'arrive évidement qu'en combat... Moment au combien propice à l'ouverture de sa feuille perso...


Ah j'ai eu ça ce week-end avec mon envout. J'ai pas trop cherché et je suis aussi allé chercher le raccourci sur la feuille de perso.
Par contre je ne sais plus si j'étais en combat ou non.

----------


## Zepolak

> Solution "à la con" me semble un peu extrême. T'en vois beaucoup d'autres des solutions pour éviter de faire tomber les machines des joueurs à 3 FPS et exploser leur bande passante quand y'a 300 perso dans la même zone?


Il ne faut pas partir en débat sur le sujet.

Faut juste se mettre à la place des joueurs uniquement RvR, et notamment ceux qui ont diminué leur temps de jeu voire arrêté le jeu à cause de cela. C'est une solution technique, elle peut être considérée satisfaisante temporairement, mais le temporaire a duré tellement que les nerfs de beaucoup de gens sont à bout. 

Rien de plus rien de moins  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Après 6 mois de jeu sans un pet de lag, j'ai maintenant des lags monstrueux (~30 secondes) et des décos sauvages depuis vendredi soir. 

Je suis le seul dans ce cas ? (Je suis chez Neuf/SFR)

----------


## Anita Spade

Si ça peut te rassurer ou t'inquiéter davantage je suis chez le même opérateur et j'éprouve les mêmes problèmes... de là en tirer des conclusions.

EDIT: Je suis arrivé à une conclusion; _Internet est en train de mourir._

----------


## Deusmars

Pareil aussi chez un tout autre opérateur (Swisscom). Surtout juste avant un impact en McM... Tous ces potentiels sacs perdus à jamais...  ::cry::

----------


## Tygra

Pareil particulièrement vendredi soir. Je suis chez Numericable par contre...

----------


## Hem

Yop.

J'ai un probleme de texture depuis que j'ai repris le jeu y'a quelques jours, je vous laisse voir ce que ça donne : 



Au début je pensais que c'était normal et que je n'étais tout simplement plus habitué au jeu, mais en revoyant certains screen je me suis rendu compte que y'avait un gros changement.

Par exemple sur celui là on peut voir que l'armure est déjà plus détaillée..


J'ai installé sweetfx mais ça n'a rien changé.
Je sais pas du tout d'où ça provient  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

Les options graphiques ?

----------


## Hem

Sur le screen tout est au max. (sauf les trucs incompatibles avec sweetfx)

----------


## Snydlock

Problème de drivers ?

----------


## Hem

Normalement ils sont à jours, mais je doute que ça provienne de là. Mes autres jeux se portent très bien.

----------


## Guitou

Si tu as une CG ATI regarde ici :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...exture-setting

Certains à la fin du thread parlent de solutions, en gros ça serait les réglages des drivers de la CG qui poseraient problèmes.

----------


## Hem

Bon bah finalement s'est réglé. Et ça venait bien des paramètres de la carte graphique.
Le truc bizarre c'est que ça s'est réglé en utilisant les paramètres globalement par défaut alors que j'avais déjà essayé de tout remettre par défaut un à un.

Merci  :;):

----------


## mikelion

Bon sang c'est la misère . Entre 18h et 20h j'ai eu de gros lags et quelques déconnexions. J'ai voulu rejouer vers 20h45 et maintenant j'ai accès à l'écran des persos, j'appuie sur jouer et ensuite ça charge dans le vide.
Grrrrr !

----------


## mikelion

Certains d'entre vous, avec comme FAI Orange, ont sans doute eu des problèmes de lags et de déconnexions en soirée ces deniers jours. Depuis 10 jours, je communique avec l'équipe d'Arenanet pour résoudre mon problème. A coups de rapports Hijackthis, Pinplotter, etc.. de reset de Winsock et j'en passe, voici le résultat de tout ce cheminement :" C'est pas notre faute ni de la votre mais de celle de votre FAI"...

J'ai essayé le VPN gratuit VPN4gamers et je n'ai plus de lags. Cependant il paraitrait que ce VPN ne soit pas très sûr au niveau sécurité du compte GW2.  
Pouvez vous m'en indiquer un gratuit et meilleur que celui là ?


Avec mes respectueuses salutations.

EDIT : "Ah bah j'avais pas vu que c'était déjà moi qui avait posté précédemment" !ù

----------


## Maximelene

A partir du moment où tu passes par un VPN gratuit, tu prends des risques. Un VPN a forcément des coûts, s'ils te proposent leurs services gratuitement, c'est qu'ils rentabilisent par un autre moyen. Et tu n'as aucun moyen de t'assurer que ce moyen ne soit pas la revente de données qu'ils font transiter.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mmmm honte à moi, Wizi m'avait donné des noms hier de VPN payants, et comme j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge ...
Mais vu que GW2 est de nouveau injouable, j'y songe sérieusement.
Et ça m'énerve bien vu que Orange est plus cher que ses concurrents !

----------


## mikelion

Voici les liens que me conseille Arenanet :
"Une suggestion que nous pouvons vous faire serait d'utiliser un service de "Proxy" tel que www.wtfast.com, www.lowerping.com ou www.battleping.com"

En janvier, il y avait déjà des soucis de lags, donc j'avais utilisé WTFast qui était gratuit 30 jours. Ca marchait bien.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si vous êtes plusieurs à utiliser des VPN, il pourrai être intelligent de vous regrouper pour louer un serveur dédié en partage et de configurer un VPN qui passe par celui ci (évitez de prendre online.net... ca reste le groupe Illiad). A la vue des tarifs chez wtfast par exemple, il suffirait d'être deux pour très rapidement rentabiliser le plus petit serveur kimsufi (ovh)... bon après faut quelques connaissance en linux, mais croyez moi installer un serveur OpenVPN n'a rien de vraiment sorcier, et personnellement ça à très bien résolu mes problèmes quand j'avais beaucoup de Lag chez free (bon j'avais déjà le serveur, ça à simplifié les choses)

Ah oui, et à 3 sur un VPN avec sur la machine serveur 3 sites web à faible fréquentation plus des serveur TF2, on consomme moins de 5% du quota mensuel de 5To/mois.

----------


## Caf

J'vais me recaler un coup de battleping aussi, j'ai pas mal de lag en soirée depuis quelques jours mais bon je suis chez Free.. donc bizarre.

----------


## silence

Ca a commencé pour la première fois il y a un mois chez Sfr pour ma part. C'est aléatoire et ils n'ont aucune solution à proposer apparemment. 
Et je confirme pour les Vpn, à moins d'en utiliser un privé cela crée forcément des risques, d'autant plus pour un gratuit. Personnellement je n'ai pas une folle envie de payer un battleping ou autre.

----------


## Caf

> Ca a commencé pour la première fois il y a un mois chez Sfr pour ma part. C'est aléatoire et ils n'ont aucune solution à proposer apparemment. 
> Et je confirme pour les Vpn, à moins d'en utiliser un privé cela crée forcément des risques, d'autant plus pour un gratuit. Personnellement je n'ai pas une folle envie de payer un battleping ou autre.


Ha mais c'est sur qu'on a tous une folle envie de lâcher du pognon dans un vpn.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Non. Ça marche très bien chez Bouygues.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai eu de grosses lenteurs sur SFR il y a six semaines environ, ça semble s'être résorbé il y a deux ou trois semaines. Pendant cette période, la connexion Orange des mes parents marchait du feu de dieu, alors qu'elle était complètement moribonde 6 mois avant.

J'avoue que je pige pas trop comment ça marche, on dirait que les FAI jouent aux chaises musicales.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'utilise vpn4gamers qui est gratuit et mon compte va bien pour l'instant. Pas de tentatives de connexion chinoises. Il me semble que les "inventeurs" de vpn4gamers ont même fait un post sur le forum off GW2 pour se faire connaître, pour moi ça à l'air sérieux mais je ne m'avance pas plus que ça. On en reparle quand je me fais hacker  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

dans le même genre ,en gratuit il y a Myvpn qui est très bien aussi.

----------


## Zepolak

> Feature Highlights of AMD Catalyst™ 13.4
> [...]   
>     Significantly improves latency performance in Skyrim, Boderlands 2, *Guild Wars 2*, Tomb Raider and Hitman Absolution


(Pour les possesseurs d'une carte ATI, vérifiez que vous avez mis à jour vos drivers. Enfin. Bon, après, j'ai pas encore relancé le jeu après l'avoir fait.)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Merci pour l'info, je suis en train de prendre.  ::o:

----------


## Myron

J'espère que Nvidia suivra ^^

----------


## mikelion

Ah bah voilà pourquoi mon ranger arc long lance ses flèches si mollement !

----------


## Thorkel

Ba moi je suis au UK et je lag aussi depuis 10 jours.... Donc à moins que les providers européens se soient donnés le mot, je serais quand même prêt à parier qu'un alcolo chez Anet s'est planté de bouton en rentrant de soirée et nous a fait une connerie....!

----------


## mikelion

Enfer et damnation, je ne peux point me connecter ce matin.
Erreurs de connexion détectées...

----------


## Kiyo

En fait il s'agit d'une maintenance qui a commencé vers 7h00 - 7h10. Ils annonçaient en jeu une fermeture de serveurs pendant 3 heures.

Edit : sur le site ils parlent de 2 heures

----------


## mikelion

Et bien je n'aurai pas eu ma dose ce matin. Tant pis.

----------


## Bartinoob

Hop, petit up : 

[mylife] Actuellement, mon FAI est SFR (Grenoble), mais j'ai la possibilité de passer à la fibre Orange prochainement.
[/mylife]

Avant de me décider, je voulais avoir quelques retours de canards : vu qu'il y avait énormément de lags sur GW2 avec ce FAI il y a quelques mois, et que pas mal de guildeux devaient utiliser un VPN, je voulais savoir s'il y avait toujours des problèmes.

Est-ce qu'il y a des gens actuellement chez Orange / fibre Orange sur GW2 ? (je crois qu'il y a quelques grenoblois dans la guilde, mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'emplacement géographique change vraiment grand chose si le problème se trouve côté Cogent, par exemple. Et en plus je ne sais pas chez quel FAI ils sont).

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je suis chez Orange, j'ai la fibre, ça marche bien, techniquement j'habite pas loin de chez toi (d'ailleurs on se fait une IRL quand?)... mais vu que je joue plus je pourrai pas te dire si ça lag sur GW2 
:avissuperutile:  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai un petit souci depuis quelques jours avec GW2: tous les soirs à 23h05 précise, je me fais déconnecter un peu salement (message d'erreur puis écran noir, obligé de alt+f4).
Je suis chez Numericable, et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce souci sur d'autres jeux, WOT par exemple, et le net semble bien fonctionner en continu.
Le problème viendrait de GW2 ? Que faire ?

----------


## Tynril

Yop ! Est-ce que tu as un screenshot du message d'erreur ? Dur de t'aider sinon.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pas encore, mais si je rejoue ce soir, j'y penserais à 23h05...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Voilà, je viens de reproduire l'erreur, j'ai ces deux messages successivement:


puis

----------


## Tynril

Le premier message apparaît lorsque la connexion au serveur est interrompue en dehors des systèmes normaux. Le cas typique est une coupure (ou micro-coupure) Internet du cote de l'utilisateur. Le second message apparaît lorsqu'une tentative de connexion a un serveur de jeu échoue. Typiquement parce que la connexion Internet de l'utilisateur est out d'une façon ou d'une autre. Les deux messages proviennent directement du client du jeu (et ne sont pas envoyés par un serveur).

Est-ce que tu arrives immédiatement a te reconnecter après ? A quelle fréquence est-ce que ça t'arrive ?

----------


## purEcontact

T'es connecté sur autre chose en même temps (genre mumble) ?
Ce serait un truc à tenter : tu te co sur mumble et à 23h05, tu regardes si t'as une déco.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le premier message apparaît lorsque la connexion au serveur est interrompue en dehors des systèmes normaux. Le cas typique est une coupure (ou micro-coupure) Internet du cote de l'utilisateur. Le second message apparaît lorsqu'une tentative de connexion a un serveur de jeu échoue. Typiquement parce que la connexion Internet de l'utilisateur est out d'une façon ou d'une autre. Les deux messages proviennent directement du client du jeu (et ne sont pas envoyés par un serveur).
> 
> Est-ce que tu arrives immédiatement a te reconnecter après ? A quelle fréquence est-ce que ça t'arrive ?


J'arrive à me reconnecter directement derrière, sans souci, et ça m'arrive tous les jours à la même heure. J'ai joué pas mal ce week-end, je n'ai rencontré le problème que samedi soir à 23h05 et dimanche soir à 23h05.

@pure: je ne suis pas sur Mumble ni rien d'autre, mais je vais tenter pour voir si c'est juste GW2 qui se déco ou tout internet qui (micro)saute

----------


## purEcontact

Question peut être très bête mais : t'es sur un ordi portable ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Non, un fixe en filaire

----------


## revanwolf

pour une déco à heure fixe,je pencherais plutôt soit sur le bail dhcp qui te fais déco(même si plus probable),voire changement ip box(mais bon je sais pas comment fonctionne numéricable à ce sujet).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hier soir j'ai été déco toujours à la même heure, et mon mumble s'est aussi déco au même moment, donc ça vient de ma ligne. Je vais voir ça avec Numericable.
Merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## revanwolf

J'ai de nouveau d'énorme rollback et lag et j'ai eu ces 2 messages d'erreur:

----------

